# Wood conveyor build time!!



## Johndirt82 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well a couple years ago I built an awsome splitter. 22hp 28gpm pump. Its still splittin strong. But when it comes to dealing with those splits it gets to be time consuming so Im gonna add in a conveyor. I got to eyeballin the wifes unused treadmill and got me thinking. Could it be used to drive a 30ft long belt (15ft conveyor)?? It has everything you would want, variable speed, descent sized motor and flywheel , plenty of power to easily move firewood splits. I mean if its made to handle hefty folk wood shouldn't be and issue . as long is can roll smoothly . I already bought the belt 7mm rough 24" wide 33ft long used conveyor belt and a 4"x24" drive roller. I was thinking of using the entire treadmill but with my belt installed and then make a frame to just extend the whole thing to 15ft long and prob it up with adjustable legs build a hoper around the control panel of the teadmill. May look funny but that would be cheap and easy. what ya think?
This is whats in a treadmill. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxpOOPetVLo


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know, but get to work and post pictures...:msp_wink:


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tryin to find a used or broken tread Mule on the ole Craigslist. Lots available for under 500 in great like new shape. Stuff like that is easy to get in SanDiego. I think I would be wise to get a commercial grade one.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

How many feet of conveyor you suppose it could propel???


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 17, 2011)

Im only going 15ft(30ft belt). Enough to load the truck . I know if I stand on the belt of a treadmule(mill). It will move my 265lb behind. So 70lbs of belt on rollers with a few lbs of splits at a time should be in range. I just found a treadmill for 225 bucks. 20" wide belt with a 3hp motor. can go up to 12mph. haha Wood chucking contest!!! I like the Idea of adjustable speed.


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 17, 2011)

it will handle 15 feet of splits no problem. 15 feet of rounds would be a different story. you have nothing to lose.


----------



## woodman44 (Oct 17, 2011)

great idea, I have been looking for a low cost conveyor for our business and I can find nothing. Anyone know who has low cost converyors please let me know.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think making a sheetmetal hoper to slide the splits in down to the belt will be easy. I like the fold up treadmills just tilt the deck up whatever angle you need. make legs to support it extend it to hold the rest of the belt you use leave the whole treadmill intact that way. I think I may be onto something here. Ill definately post pics . Belt should be here in a week. It shipped today. Got it for $136 free shipping. and it was 72lbs. Now to find the treadmill.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay, you got me interested! Please keep us posted - always looking for ways to save the old back muscles!

Do you think a tread could run a 30' horizontal length? Would make getting my wood up to the house a lot easier.

Shari


----------



## Dustyw (Oct 17, 2011)

Was thinking of this just the other day when i got a free treadmill. It will even read your pulse while while your splitting wood! Also has power incline to go from loading a trailer to loading a truck.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 17, 2011)

Subscribing


----------



## woodman6666 (Oct 17, 2011)

Very good thinking!! I think it will work but Im not sure about the length, the shorter you can keep it the better luck you will have without burning the motor out. I think drag is going to be your worst enemy. I agree with finding a commercial unit with the largest hp motor. Heck if you can find 2 of them mount them side by side and let the two motors share the load. Good luck and again good idea.


----------



## woodman6666 (Oct 17, 2011)

One more thing you will probably have to add some flights on the belt to grab the wood or your wood will just slip back down the belt. I have done this with narrow strips of mudflaps they only need to be a half inch high or so. Good luck


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure if it will or not. I guess I need to get the best heavy duty treadmule I can and just build and see what happens. the framing and rollers will be pretty simple just need to extend the deck of the treadmule and make the end roller at the top adjustable to tighten the belt I will definately keep ya'll posted. I need one with an Ipod dock , ooh ooh or a tv !! hahaha
The belt I got is a rough top belt to it should grip enough. we will see. can always add to it. heres the belt I got.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249026760


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 17, 2011)

Last winter I was looking at a conveyor system run off the rim of a rider mower - look do-able but real fly-by-night.

Gotta pump up the hubby's new heart and get him more involved around here!

Shari


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yer funny! like she has time to do that when the LIfetime movie network is playing the latest manhater movie! 
It was hers before we met anyways. Still like new. Doesn't have the kind of power Im looking for. Most commercial ones are 2.5-3.0 hp and up.


----------



## BSD (Oct 18, 2011)

funny, I was just thinking about this over the weekend. I've got a treadmill and 3 used (usually free) snowmobile tracks on my shopping list. The sled tracks have cleats which will provide plenty of grip. I figure studs would really do the trick too for in the winter. 3 tracks @ 121" should give me about 14' of conveyor, just enough to load a truck or start making small piles that I can doze into a bigger pile with the machine. I plan on using an aluminum ladder as my frame to keep weight down.


----------



## woodman6666 (Oct 18, 2011)

BSD said:


> funny, I was just thinking about this over the weekend. I've got a treadmill and 3 used (usually free) snowmobile tracks on my shopping list. The sled tracks have cleats which will provide plenty of grip. I figure studs would really do the trick too for in the winter. 3 tracks @ 121" should give me about 14' of conveyor, just enough to load a truck or start making small piles that I can doze into a bigger pile with the machine. I plan on using an aluminum ladder as my frame to keep weight down.


 
NOt to burst your bubble but I would guess the weight of the snowmobile tracks alone would do the treadmill motor in. But I could be wrong.


----------



## arlen (Oct 18, 2011)

*great idea*

I live in Escondido, and you are right they are always giving away exercise equipment. I never thought of a tread mill. It has an electric motor with speed control, rollers and a belt what a great idea for a cheap conveyor build. David


----------



## BSD (Oct 18, 2011)

woodman6666 said:


> NOt to burst your bubble but I would guess the weight of the snowmobile tracks alone would do the treadmill motor in. But I could be wrong.


i suppose its possible. Ill try it with a treadmill first, there are a couple for sale on the local CL for $50-100. if not I'll upgrade to a heavier electric motor.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Oct 18, 2011)

Why not just pick up a real gas motor ? You can get a brand you Honda for around 400 bucks or a chinese knock off for much less. I can't see
any kind of electric motor being useful.


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 18, 2011)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Okay, you got me interested! Please keep us posted - always looking for ways to save the old back muscles!
> 
> Do you think a tread could run a 30' horizontal length? Would make getting my wood up to the house a lot easier.
> 
> Shari


 
Yes, as was pointed out, how many splits you goning to have on it at any one time? Ought to do 30' full of splits easy.


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 18, 2011)

We use a 3/4hp electric motor on an old hay/grain elevator that we use as split wood conveyor. It works great! It is all in the gearing.

I like the idea of making a conveyor out of a treadmill, but before you get too deep you may want to check out old hay/grain elevators. Ours has served us well for over ten years and it was worn out when we got it.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 18, 2011)

You could use a gas motor sure. Go ahead and do that , then buy all the other stuff you would need gears, belts/pulleys or hydraulics to step down a say max 3600 rpm motor to 60rpm to drive 4" drive roller. Or spend 200 bucks on a used treadmill , Electric motor no use?? thats what drives almost every conveyor system around. By the time I got the gas set up Id be out at least $800 bucks. Im trying to build the whole thing for about that. plus you can monitor your heartrate or plug in your ipod that way.
I would get a hay elevator or something but look at my location. Not exactly something easy to get as in Ohio.


----------



## woodman6666 (Oct 18, 2011)

Streblerm said:


> We use a 3/4hp electric motor on an old hay/grain elevator that we use as split wood conveyor. It works great! It is all in the gearing.
> 
> I like the idea of making a conveyor out of a treadmill, but before you get too deep you may want to check out old hay/grain elevators. Ours has served us well for over ten years and it was worn out when we got it.


 
You know the more I think about it the conveyor I built a few years ago only has 1.5hp and it pulls all the wood my processor can throw at it and I think its 30+ft (cant remember for sure on lenght) long and pretty steep. I run a gear motor which is quite a reduction but heck a treadmill at medium speed is probably about the speed mine runs.


----------



## BSD (Oct 18, 2011)

what about just using a treadmill and adding 4" paddles (have to increase clearances) to it and cranking the speed to the max. I bet it'd throw a split pretty darn far.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 18, 2011)

BSD said:


> funny, I was just thinking about this over the weekend. I've got a treadmill and 3 used (usually free) snowmobile tracks on my shopping list. The sled tracks have cleats which will provide plenty of grip. I figure studs would really do the trick too for in the winter. 3 tracks @ 121" should give me about 14' of conveyor, just enough to load a truck or start making small piles that I can doze into a bigger pile with the machine. I plan on using an aluminum ladder as my frame to keep weight down.




Why not modify the track frame and have the snow mobile shoot the splits all the way to the woodshed. 900cc should do it.:rockn:


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I got the treadmule! nordic trac commercial 1500. 3.25hp with pretty dank Ipod stereo system. Been rockin tunes while I think things out. If you try this definately get a tilt deck one or fold up. THere is no safety to prevent it from running at any angle. It will shoot a light split over my truck at full speed (12mph) , This think will work perfect. Easy to mount new rectangle tubing in the existing frame to extend it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 18, 2011)

Streblerm said:


> I like the idea of making a conveyor out of a treadmill, but before you get too deep you may want to check out old hay/grain elevators.



I am late to this thread, but that would be my recommendation as well. You can run one off of an electric motor, gas engine or a PTO. In addition, it already has the cleats to pull the wood up and they can be adjusted on the conveyor chain. It is also wheeled and the angle can be adjusted.

Might be hard to find in California though.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 18, 2011)

Heres a quick video. This thing will be way simple to modify. i can fit a 22" belt in there. The deck is just MDF . may use ply wood with a layer or hardboard ontop that stuff is pretty slick. 
what a treadmill should be used for! - YouTube


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 18, 2011)

there's a sheet goods product called shower board. Its 4x8 sheet solid plastic about an eight inch thick that has orange peel on one side and is smooth on the other and is used in campers and mobile home shower stalls. pretty slick and tough, don't know the coin, but its tough and water resitant.....


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm still laughing at the plate on the truck. That is funny.

Scott


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I can't believe california actually issued that plate , I thought it was funny.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 21, 2011)

John - 

Any updates on extending the length?

Shari



Johndirt82 said:


> Heres a quick video. This thing will be way simple to modify. i can fit a 22" belt in there. The deck is just MDF . may use ply wood with a layer or hardboard ontop that stuff is pretty slick.
> what a treadmill should be used for! - YouTube


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im doing it today. Brown santa should bring the belt today. Going to the metal supply place after work. The treadmule frame is 1.5x2.5 inch rec tubing. to lift and lower it ( the extended conveyor) I am going to use an engine hoist jack bottle. I don't mind having to manually raise and lower that won't move much anyhow. going to use mdf with a hard board top for the conveyor decking. should work. I hope.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 21, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> Im doing it today. Brown santa should bring the belt today.



Well, get cracking there! Inquisitive minds want to know! I've got a hubby on a 10# weight limit here for awhile and about 3/4 cord of oak plus other misc. wood to work on before the snow flies. 

Shari


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well here it is so far. Just need to finish the deck in the morning and make it adjustable . cliping together conveyor belt is a royal pain and slow process that and cutting 4" of it off.


----------



## arlen (Oct 22, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> Well here it is so far. Just need to finish the deck in the morning and make it adjustable . cliping together conveyor belt is a royal pain and slow process that and cutting 4" of it off.



No picture?


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 22, 2011)

I hate this new pic upload process. maybe this will work.
View attachment 203881


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 22, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> I hate this new pic upload process. maybe this will work.
> View attachment 203881


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well ladies and gents not only does it work quite well it will throw wood pretty far too. even a 45 deg angle wood doesn't slip on the rough top belt. still need some love and final welds but works none the less. I will post a vid in a bit


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well here she be in action! Hope you like it. Works well beyond expectation. Now for the cost side of the deal.
Used commercial grade treadmule -$300
steel tubing(new), wood and MISC-$200
used rough top conveyor belt -$136
Not too bad for $636 bucks.
I can do a cord in 1hour with ease so be the supply of wood is right behind me.
My neighbors are always facinated with what Im building next. I live in a pretty nice neighborhood 10 min from downtown sandiego surprized they don't hate me, free wood is always a good peace offering

[video=youtube;LtluSVAlFR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtluSVAlFR8[/video]


----------



## woodman6666 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks excellent!! Very good job. Always a good feeling when your projects work out. Very cool!


www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## Iron man (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool.How far will it shoot a puppy?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work. Any reason why you chose to have the splitter valve opposite the ram?


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 23, 2011)

Yer SICK...

Great fabrication, congrats.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 23, 2011)

It will shoot them over the truck if you go to 10 havnt tried 12mph haha. I just leave it on 2 works perfect. 
Not sure what you mean valve opposite the ram? its a little off center from the end of it. 
I really like the new setup works great. cuts splitting time down considerably.


----------



## arlen (Oct 24, 2011)

*great conveyor!*

Wow John nice job on the conveyor. What kind of a splitter do you have looks very profeshional. I would really love to see your setup sometime. thanks David


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 25, 2011)

I built the splitter too. Your more than welcome to come down anytime. Your only 30min away. Im in Bonita just east of chulajuana.


----------



## shelbythedog (Oct 25, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> Not sure what you mean valve opposite the ram?



You have to move the handle in the opposite direction as the ram is moving. Great work on the conveyor, now I've gotta stay on the lookout for a working, used tradmill, thanks alot!


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh that , I did that so I could elbow it or whatever to actuate it and just pull to retract it. Made sense to me. Actually I mounted the valve upsidedown to keep the hoses out of the way and thats just how it worked out when I put the handle on upright. I like it though. I just got done modding the conveyor some more. I took all the delicate electronics circuit boards out of the lower part by the motor and made a sealed but vented box for them and mounted it where the display console is. Dont want that stuff gettin f'ed up. Then just extended the motor wires 6ft to re route them back to the motor. Get the highest Hp treadmule you can! and with a tilt/fold up deck. makes it so much easier. I got mine for 300 bucks with 3.5hp.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just an update after shooting bout 4 cords off this thing. It works awesome still. My biggest worry is damaging the circuit board that controls the whole thing but I made a protective case for it. This nice thing is to get the end of the conveyor just over the end of the stake side on the truck and use a higher speed to shoot the wood to the front of the bed and slow it as you go to it more evenly fills the bed without having to move the truck or get in and restack the wood.


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 31, 2011)

Iron man said:


> Cool.How far will it shoot a puppy?


 
Ironhead- if you are unhappy with the wifey's new puppy, shoot the wife and divorce the puppy, but please do not run the pup through the splitter....


----------



## Blazin (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice job dood!  I'll be sure to get that plate if I ever own a ford


----------



## Johndirt82 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok status update 10 cord through it so far and still works flawslessly , having a variable speed drive is priceless. Allows you to speed up or slow down the belt to shoot the wood further or shorter making less time for moving the truck or gettin in the back sorting wood around. glad I went this route.


----------

